# Amazon Fire TV



## Georgia Lady (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to look at Netflix on my TV andrental movies. I can't get the darn thing working. Anyone with any experience would be appreciated.''




Thank You.........


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201498840

*Make sure your TV input is set to the same HDMI port*

You will probably have to register it with Netflix.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2015)

Whenever I have trouble, I just call up Netflix and ask 'em.  They have great tech people and even helped me set up my router when I was having trouble doing that.  I've had very good customer service from them every time I've called. The phone number is on their website.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Feb 1, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201498840
> 
> *Make sure your TV input is set to the same HDMI port*
> 
> You will probably have to register it with Netflix.



Thank you so much.  I read the link you gave me and it worked like a charm.


----------

